# SMW's Fursona Character Sheets(s)



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 3, 2017)

Might as well put up my own fursona's sheet.



Spoiler: Kili Kingsley - Primary Sona and OC






Spoiler: Kili's Appearence











itswolven.deviantart.com: Energy [Commission]

*Name:* Kili Kingsley
*Age:* 20
*Sex:* Male
*Species:* Wolf (Digigrade Bipedal)
*Height:* 6'2'
*Weight:* 82kg
*Hair and fur:* Black fur and black/blue hair
*Markings:* Kili has several glowing blue 'tattoos' covering his body in a few places. One on each arm, two on his chest and one on his back.
*Eye color:* Blue/Grey, occassionly glow

*History:* Kili was a loner student at a school who had a knack for acting, even though he was quite quiet and shy. Eventully however, when someone was getting bullied, Kili snapped and tapped into his abilities for the first time, throwing a blue orb at the bully. Thankfully, instead of being arrested for injuring the guy, a professor, who was one of the few people Kili befriended, managed to stop that from happening in order to study what was going on with Kili and keep him out of a cell.

He soon discovered that he had powerful nanoites in his body (forming his 'tattoos') that allowed him a wide range of abilities such as absorbing nearly any kind of energy, versatile nano-orbs, shields, superhuman abilities, telepathy, creating wings for flight and many more to be unlocked. With the aid of a few people, Kili began to try and learn how to utilise these nanites and to discover his true potential with such nanites.

So now, he has two jobs, one is an acting student, the second is a hero.

*Behaviour and Personality:* Kili is a friendly anthrowolf, however, he is quiet and withdrawn from most people and even outright shy. Socially awkward, Kili often struggles to interact with people in general and his own attempts to blend in have often been met with failure or embarrassment and is part of the reason he acts so withdrawn from people. By avoiding interaction, he could avoid any such feelings though at the cost of being lonely. That being said, on stage or in combat/action, he becomes more active and extroverted, but that is only due to the necessity of it and afterwards, he quickly quiets down again. If he is particularly close to people, he will start opening up. In order to cope with certain social encounters, he has developed a light sense of sarcasm. Although he is normally calm, enough of a build up will lead to Kili exploding into a fit of anger, however, once he calms down he does regret it. In fact, Kili has numerous regrets and notable self doubt and can be indecisive over even simple decisions. Despite this, Kili is a curious person with a deep fascination with heroism and adventure and is willing to get involved if it feels like the right thing.

*Skills:* Acting, riding/driving, hand-to-hand combat, melee combat, gunwork, nanological powers
*Weaknesses:* Personal Interactions, asking people out, anger, nano-disrupting technolgy and abilities

*Likes:* Acting, riding, friendly fighting, video games
*Dislikes:* Evil, cruelty, betrayal, hostile fights

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Wears a pair of black shorts/trousers with armored boots, shirt and blue tartan jacket. In combat, he typically wears nanoweave armor, composed of a vest, gloves and shorts/trousers and boots similar to his casual ones.

*Goal: *Depends on the situation, live his life
*Profession:* Actor/Hero
*Personal quote:
Theme song:* 'Motorbike' from MGSV
*Birthdate:* 20/06/1996
*Star sign:* Gemeni

*Favorite food:* Pizza
*Favorite drink:* Coke
*Favorite location:* Canada
*Favorite weather:* Autumn/Winter weather
*Favorite color:* Blue

*Least liked food:* Veg
*Least liked drink:* Hot Drinks
*Least liked location:* Hot places
*Least liked weather:* Hot

*Friends:* Daric (IC)
*Relations:
Enemies:* Typical bad guys
*Significant other:* Vail Kenway (IC)
*Orientation:* Straight





Spoiler: Vail Kenway - Secondary Sona and OC






Spoiler: Vail's Appearance










itswolven.deviantart.com: Intensity [Commission]

Name: Vail Kenway
Age: 20
Sex: Female
Species: Wolf
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 78kg

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black fur and head hair with red highlights
- Markings: Red 'tattoos' cover her body. One on each arm, two on her chest and one on her back.
- Eye color: Red

History:

Behavior and Personality: Vail is proactive and very talkative about her own interests. However, she is understanding around shy or uncomfortable people and give them the distance and support they might need. If she is put into a new situation, she is prone to changing up her own behaviour to match the situation though after a while, she will revert to her own personality. Vail, despite being talkative on her own interests, is not overly expressive on other matters and keeps up a decent rapport. She is firecely inderpendent and believes in self expression (though again, not overdoing it.). She is also prone to questioning people's capabilities and becoming irritable if they fall below her expectations, but she quickly becomes more understanding if there is a valid reason. At her core, she is a friendly anthrowolf at heart.

Skills: Melee combat, archery, gunwork, nanological powers, technology
Weaknesses: Nano repulsing tech, irritability, critising others

Likes: Rock music, archery, friendly fights, video games
Dislikes: Idiocy, Evil, cruelty, hostile fights

Clothing/Personal Style: Casually wears denim shorts, black sleeveless top and red hoodie and black armored boots. In combat, she wears nanoweave armor, composed of armored boots, black trousers/shorts and red sleeveless vest and black gloves.

Goal: Depends on the situation
Profession: Computer expert/
Personal quote:
Theme song:
Birthdate:
Star sign:

Favorite food:
Favorite drink:
Favorite location:
Favorite weather:
Favorite color:

Least liked food:
Least liked drink:
Least liked location:
Least liked weather:

Favorite person:
Least liked person:
Friends:
Relations:
Enemies:
Significant other:
Orientation: Lesbian (with exceptions)


----------



## Steelite (Oct 5, 2017)

... Sooooo... where/how/when did he get those "nanoites" ? Or who gave 'em to him ?
Who was the bully and the victim ? What happened to the bully when he got hit by the orb ?
Your history leaves quite a few questions unanswered, in my opinion.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Steelite said:


> ... Sooooo... where/how/when did he get those "nanoites" ? Or who gave 'em to him ?
> Who was the bully and the victim ? What happened to the bully when he got hit by the orb ?
> Your history leaves quite a few questions unanswered, in my opinion.



Mainly to make changing things up easier if needed. But I can fill in some gaps.

- The nanoites have been inside him since just after he was born, though they were dorminant into more recently, when they've started activating.
- The bully was a human and the victim was another anthro, human predijuice on anthros really.
- It was a low powered nanoorb, so it didn't cause any permenant harm. It did throw said bully into a locker quite hard though.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 5, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Mainly to make changing things up easier if needed.


I have a long-ass history for my sona, myself, yet I can adapt into any setting without trouble. No big deal.
forums.furaffinity.net: I did a thing for my 'sona



StolenMadWolf said:


> - The nanoites have been inside him since just after he was born, though they were dorminant into more recently, when they've started activating.


Sooooo... now you're a cyborg wolf, huh ? Wonder how you'd deal against EMPs...



StolenMadWolf said:


> - The bully was a human and the victim was another anthro, human predijuice on anthros really.


Kinda cliche, but that's just me, I guess.



StolenMadWolf said:


> - It was a low powered nanoorb, so it didn't cause any permenant harm. It did throw said bully into a locker quite hard though.


I wonder how everyone else reacted when they saw that... a wolf summoning a glowing ball and knocked someone out ? At school ?
Yeah, I'm calling the police.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I have a long-ass history for my sona, myself, yet I can adapt into any setting without trouble. No big deal.
> forums.furaffinity.net: I did a thing for my 'sona



I was mainly refering to his own backstory and setting and how that might change up. His powers you can change up to better fit a setting.



Steelite said:


> Sooooo... now you're a cyborg wolf, huh ? Wonder how you'd deal against EMPs...



He's not a cyborg, he's just a regular anthro with extremely advanced nanoites. These nanoites are regularly exchanging different types of energy between each other and commincating with one another. They behave more like an linked organism than a machinery. If anything, he is a wolf with space magic.

As for the EMPs, given how advanced they are, EMPs don't cut it. Certain technolgies can disrupt them though.



Steelite said:


> Kinda cliche, but that's just me, I guess.



Fair enough.



Steelite said:


> I wonder how everyone else reacted when they saw that... a wolf summoning a glowing ball and knocked someone out ? At school ?
> Yeah, I'm calling the police.



I admit, I didn't think past the inital act. I was either going to go with having it take place in a fairly empty corridor and no one ends up believing the idiot or he does get arrested but let out later.

Admitedly, Kili is friendly with a human professor at this university (one of the few humans who respects anthros) who probably pulls some strings to keep Kili out of prison and to look at his nanoites.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 5, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> He's not a cyborg, he's just a regular anthro with extremely advanced nanoites. These nanoites are regularly exchanging different types of energy between each other and commincating with one another. They behave more like an linked organism than a machinery.


"Regular" doesn't go well with "extremely advanced", pal... but I digress.



StolenMadWolf said:


> If anything, he is a wolf with space magic.


I don't think this is really "space magic". When it comes to that, I think of black holes, white holes, wormholes, dark matter/energy, nebula clouds, electromagnetic radiation, and other weird stuffs (which I don't know much about). Not...


StolenMadWolf said:


> absorbing nearly any kind of energy, versitile nano-orbs, shields, superhuman abilities, telepathy, creating wings for flight and many more to be unlocked






StolenMadWolf said:


> As for the EMPs, given how advanced they are, EMPs don't cut it. Certain technolgies can disrupt them though.


Right. I'll give you that.



StolenMadWolf said:


> I admit, I didn't think past the inital act. I was either going to go with having it take place in a fairly empty corridor and no one ends up believing the idiot or he does get arrested but let out later.
> 
> Admitedly, Kili is friendly with a human professor at this university (one of the few humans who respects anthros) who probably pulls some strings to keep Kili out of prison and to look at his nanoites.


Which explains your name "lab wolf", I guess.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Steelite said:


> "Regular" doesn't go well with "extremely advanced", pal... but I digress.



Fair enough, let's just say that without them or if they are dormant, he is just a regular guy.



Steelite said:


> I don't think this is really "space magic". When it comes to that, I think of black holes, white holes, wormholes, dark matter/energy, nebula clouds, electromagnetic radiation, and other weird stuffs (which I don't know much about). Not...



Okay, I see what you are getting at. I guess I just had a different idea of 'space magic'.



Steelite said:


> Which explains your name "lab wolf", I guess.



Lab Wolf has a rather different reason for being around and it was the very original idea behind Kili but, yeah, it kinda fits.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 5, 2017)

If you ever feel like discussing about developing and building up powers, hit me up. I'm not an expert, but I'm a total game nerd, and I'm always up for it.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks, I might take you up on that offer.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 5, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Thanks, I might take you up on that offer.


Here's my contact, if you need better convenience.
Discord : *Father of All Furries#6272*
Telegram : *@JinLust4Sin*


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 13, 2017)

Right, extended his history and personality by a small amount, added a picture and will be adding powers and equipment later on.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 13, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Right, extended his history and personality by a small amount, added a picture and will be adding powers and equipment later on.


I suggest keeping your powers... low-profile. Only show basic info (something like "Kili specializes in manipulating cybernetic energy produced from nanoites within his body") for people's general and quick reading. Only get in details when someone is interested enough to ask you more about it.
Otherwise it may distract people's attention from your background and personality. And it's usually your background and personality that make you an interesting individual.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Dec 22, 2017)

And I've added my secondary Sona and other OC called Vail. She is from the same setting as Kili. Still WIP though.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 22, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Aw man, I'm doing commissions too... I'd have loved to take the chance to draw that OC for you.



This is neither the place, nor the time, to be advertising commissions. If Kili wants to buy art from you, he will. The fact that he hasn't suggests that he didn't want to (or couldn't afford it but yknow, whatever works).


----------

